# Idee für kleines Vorführprojekt



## g.rottig (19. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Für eine kleine Projektpräsentation hab ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Schwerpunkte: Java, XML, JAXB

Aus ein paar wenigen Java-Klassen möchte ich mittels JAXB ein XML-File generieren, das als Konfigurationsfile eines kleinen Javaprogramms dienen soll.

Nur leider fällt mir partout kein Projekt ein, in dem ich dies umsetzen könnte.
Mir wär's lieb wenn das zu konfigurierende Javaprogramm eine kleine Swing-Oberfläche hätte, in der man dann durch Änderungen von Parametern in der Konfigurationsdatei auch Änderungen im Ergebnis sehen könnte...

Fällt Euch spontan irgendetwas ein?

Wäre super wenn Ihr mir zumindest ein paar Ansätze liefern könntet.

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2009)

Geht es dir speziell um Jaxb, oder Binding Frameworks generell? Da wäre EMF sicherlich das lohnendere Anschauungsobjekt da es wesentlich mehr zu zeigen gibt und die Technologie viel cooler und flexibler ist.
Aber ansonsten: einfach Sprache und Look'n'Feel einstellen, oder so.


----------



## Noctarius (20. Mai 2009)

Oder EclipseLink


----------



## g.rottig (20. Mai 2009)

Hm, also es geht mir schon speziell um Jaxb. 
Allzu umfangreich muss es nämlich auch garnicht sein.
Das mit dem Look'nFeel ist doch schonmal was - Danke!
Mit EclipseLink hingegen kann ich momentan noch wenig anfangen. Trotzdem Danke.

Nach der gestrigen stundenlangen Suche durch den Urwald und durch das Aufsaugen der Funktionsweisen von 3- oder 4-Buchstabenkürzel-Techniken ist mir nun was ganz simples aber für diesen Zweck passendes eingefallen.

Ich steuer mit der XML Datei einfach ein Diagramm, das in meinem End-Programm angezeigt wird.


----------



## Noctarius (20. Mai 2009)

Datensammlung aus einer XML auslesen (mit JAXB per XSD) und als einfache Auswertung anzeigen. Datensammlung könnten z.B. der Standardfall Mitarbeiter- oder Personendaten sein. Als Auswertung könnte man nach männlich / weiblich usw "statistisieren"


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

g.rottig hat gesagt.:


> Ich steuer mit der XML Datei einfach ein Diagramm, das in meinem End-Programm angezeigt wird.


Mit weniger Arbeit und EMF + GMF bekommst du sogar einen ganzen Diagramm Editor und das auch noch als coolen Eclipse RCP, aber mach du nur :bae:


----------

